
Front-End Front – Basically, front-end news - Cal3bos
https://frontendfront.com
======
publicfig
I'm not really sure what makes this different than the dozens of other Front-
End/JS specific HN clones that make it to the front page and end up
functionally shut down due to lack of content or user engagement.

~~~
aikah
Look good though.

------
k__
I like it.

But it needs a big "HIDE" button besides every article.

------
zichy
Seriously, if I have to see one more burger menu on a desktop site …

I have to click unnecessarily on the icon to see the navigation (which, of
course, overlaps the whole page). Terrific.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the HN guidelines badly, especially the ones for the
reception of new work:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Dismissive snark is not ok here, even when a click was unnecessary. Such
comments damage our community.

All new work has flaws. Comments like yours create a climate in which no one
can share anything without having vitriol sprayed at them. That's the opposite
of what we want HN to be, so please don't post like that.

------
jasode
I'm not understanding why the submitted title has _" can ask questions"_ in
it.

The only obvious user action I see is _" +Add story"_ at the top of the page
and also in the hamburger menu. This makes the site more like a HN/reddit news
aggregation site rather than a Stackoverflow q&a.

(The about page at
[https://frontendfront.com/about](https://frontendfront.com/about) does
mention _" ask questions"_ so maybe the brothers intend that to be possible in
the future?)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll put the doc title up instead.

------
dfar1
Was expecting stackoverflow clone, got hackernews clone. Title is misleading.

------
Gigablah
Where front-end developers... front?

~~~
libria
Title was truncated

> Front-end Front is a place where front-end developers can ask questions,
> share interesting links, and show their work to the rest of the community.
> Have you heard of Hacker News or Designer News? It’s something like that,
> but focused more on front-end.

Maybe something like

> frontendfront: a front-end dev news-aggregation site

would work better

------
matt4077
_This is the front-end / my only front-friend / the front-end._

------
Sc0ttPatter
This is another place for front-end content spam but I like it.

~~~
truth_sentinell
What others you have in your memory?

